# foxpro spitfire or the powerdog



## outdoorman (May 5, 2011)

*foxpro spitfire or powedog?*​
foxpro spitfire 2291.67%powerdog28.33%


----------



## outdoorman (May 5, 2011)

What would you choose between these foxpro or powerdog? and what would you rate it?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SPITFIRE HANDS DOWN_____AMERICAN MADE---Fox Pro best customer service----My-







-----SB*


----------



## outdoorman (May 5, 2011)

ya I have posted this thread on numerous sites and all people are saying is that foxpro is the way to go and when I read that its american made that's all I needed lol haven't heard one good thing about the powerdog yet


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Foxpro!!!!!! Nuf said


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT outdoorman.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum outdoorman, enjoy the spitfire you're gonna get.


----------



## outdoorman (May 5, 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

Foxpro don't you know.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the spitfire and I've been with people who use the PD. The PD is louder but the variety offered by FP puts it a step above.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have the spit fire and have heard the powerdog. Spit fire ofcourse is way better trust me


----------



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

Spitfire very user freindly, works great. Never used the other brand.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Foxpro


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

I was going to ask this question,but now I don't have to. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT birdginski.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Spitfire for sure. I havent had any experience with the powerdog. You cant pass up American made!


----------



## chris-12 (Dec 21, 2011)

fox pro spitfire. i have one and called in dogs with it .


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT chris-12.


----------



## hobiecole (Nov 19, 2011)

check out the alpha dogg now thats awesome .I have the fox pro fury and am selling it to a friend after listening and and my friend calling with his new alpha dogg all i can say is WOW .The sound is unbelievable and i thought my fury was awesome there's no comparison on sound quality .This is the hottest call at Cabelas right now.


----------

